# Costa Del Mar Plastic Vs Glass



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

Hey guys I am looking to buy a pair of Costas with the 580 lens. I was wondering if there are any real advantages to the glass over the plastic lens? I hear the glass shatter if dropped and are heavier, and 2x the cost lol. Also what color lens would you recommend for bass fishing as well as driving? Thanks!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've got the polycarbonate lenses. The advantage of glass is scratch resistance. The plastic lens will scratch easier than glass, but weighs more and can shatter. Some people claim glass is clearer and sharper than plastic. For guys that sight fish a lot, the trade offs are worth the added cost. The plastic lenses are still better than most any brand out there. As for lens color, I have copper. They still let enough light through for morning and evening fishing, but I'm not squinting during bright sun.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Just bought a pair for great deal on the howler in 580 plastic gray. I am selling on eBay tho as I don't like the fit. I did look thru them at water and could definitely see better than without them on. I would recommend the gray, amber or copper as a few years back I owned green mirror glass and liked them but realized I looked like a fool using them for daily use, bug eyes. I sold them when I moved back north, but now having contacts for the first time I need to wear sunglasses. As someone recommended I watched steepandcheap.com and they sell them every so often for half off!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Costa hammerheads coming up on steepandcheap shortly for $79


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I have 580 polycarbonate in Amber and love them. I think amber is a very versatile lens across different types of water and they are awesome for driving


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

As others have said, the glass is heavier than the plastic. I can personally tell a difference in the clarity of the lenses but that's being extremely picky. The plastics are more clear than 90% of other glasses I've had on. 

I own a pair of blue glass lenses and green glass lenses. I use the blue for very bright days, they are extremely good for offshore fishing and just bright days. I wear the green on days it is partly or mostly cloudy and even sometimes in a light raing or snow while driving.

I also must say that I've found my glass lenses to be surpisingly durable. I've had my blue lense for three years and green for two and there's not a scatch on them. I do take very good care of them though.

You can't go wrong either way but I personally feel the glass lense Costa's are the clearest glasses you will ever wear and worth the extra money.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Watched a costa sales rep take a pocket knife to the glass lenses, didnt phase them... Pretty impressive demonstration... If i were in the market for costas, i would pay the extra money for the glass versions, youll be sorry you didnt the first time your wife puts them in her purse with her keys...


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Go with glass. Love mine wear them everyday on and off the water. Do some research on the best lens color for your particular situation. There is plenty of good info on the net to help you. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

BassMaster19 said:


> Hey guys I am looking to buy a pair of Costas with the 580 lens. I was wondering if there are any real advantages to the glass over the plastic lens? I hear the glass shatter if dropped and are heavier, and 2x the cost lol. Also what color lens would you recommend for bass fishing as well as driving? Thanks!


go to Walmart and get the spider wire ones, great glasses around 20 dollars. had mine for 2 years now still going great.

and i fish and hunt a lot .and i have had hobies and costas before not worth the money .


----------



## bucksfanbg (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought blue glass a couple years ago and love them. Bought them at cabelas and got the 400 glass lenses. I am fairly rough with them and not a scratch on these yet. I would certainly recommend the glass lenses.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

